
Suicide Rate by Occupational Group (US) - DanBC
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/65/wr/mm6525a1.htm
======
DanBC
It's a bit weird to me that US suicide data is so sparse, when suicide is such
a significant cause of mortality.

This study includes data from: Alaska, Colorado, Georgia, Kentucky, Maryland,
Massachusetts, New Jersey, New Mexico, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon,
Rhode Island, South Carolina, Utah, Virginia, and Wisconsin.

I suspect you'd have pretty much the same result if you also included
California as well.

Suicide is complex, and we shouldn't suggest simple causes, but we know that
economic difficulties are one driver of increased suicide. Those occupations
at the top of the list are all sensitive to wider economic downturn, so that
might be why they see higher rates of death by suicide.

------
vivekd
This took me aback because I've always heard that medical professionals and
lawyers had the highest suicide rates, I guess that was based on incomplete or
inaccurate data?

